
In South Korea, a rehab camp for Internet-addicted teenagers - lnguyen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-south-korea-a-rehab-camp-for-internet-addicted-teenagers/2016/01/24/9c143ab4-b965-11e5-85cd-5ad59bc19432_story.html
======
artifaxx
It is great that they are recognizing this for the issue it is. Because
technology is an inevitable part of most of our lives going cold turkey won't
work. How do they deal with that?

~~~
ryanlol
The South Korean approach is far from rational in these matters though, I'd
imagine stuff like this causes significantly more harm to these kids than
their supposed "addiction".

~~~
artifaxx
I doubt what they are doing is causing more harm than opportunity cost. The
things they mentioned help in the short term. While internet addiction is
still in contention there already are empirically tested treatments that can
do a lot better than what they talked about in the article.

~~~
ryanlol
But the real goal isn't preventing internet addiction, this is just a part of
the campaign to control internet in South Korea to shape political opinion.

Read up on KSCS and the internet censorship there.

~~~
MollyR
Yea, South Korea's control of the internet seems almost dystopian at times.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/08/south-korea-only-
thing...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/08/south-korea-only-thing-worse-
online-censorship) There are more articles on the eff about it.

